# MoYu HuanYing 3x3 Review (Prototype)



## Florian (May 15, 2013)

I hope my accent ain't that bad given that I'm back in Germany


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 15, 2013)

great review! wasn't hard to understand at all


----------



## MarcelP (May 15, 2013)

Nice review.. and man.. you turn fast.. Pfew..


----------



## Florian (May 16, 2013)

it's the cube it is so great for turning fast, the friction is like negativ friction the cube solves itself haha


----------



## feifucong (May 16, 2013)

Hi, I am the designer of MoYu HuanYing cube.
Thanks for your great review of my cube.

Actually, "MoYu" in Chinese means "Cube Zone", maybe it's a better english name than "MoYu"
"HuanYing" in Chinese means Mirage.


----------



## Username (May 16, 2013)

feifucong said:


> Hi, I am the designer of MoYu HuanYing cube.
> Thanks for your great review of my cube.
> 
> Actually, "MoYu" in Chinese means "Cube Zone", maybe it's a better english name than "MoYu"
> "HuanYing" in Chinese means Mirage.



CubeZone Mirage sounds awesome!


----------



## MarcelP (May 16, 2013)

feifucong said:


> Hi, I am the designer of MoYu HuanYing cube.
> Thanks for your great review of my cube.
> 
> Actually, "MoYu" in Chinese means "Cube Zone", maybe it's a better english name than "MoYu"
> "HuanYing" in Chinese means Mirage.



Congrats on designing a great cube. Do you know when production starts? I can't wait to get my pre-order


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for designing this. I am going to wait till it is available in stores, but I am definitely getting one!


----------



## EMI (May 16, 2013)

Welcome back! Good review!


----------



## Florian (May 16, 2013)

haha, I'm back since quite a bit  (December)


----------



## feifucong (May 17, 2013)

The formal version has already come into the Chinese Mainland market. It will be soon in other countries.
PS：HuanYing pro is on the way~~


----------



## Lagom (May 17, 2013)

feifucong said:


> The formal version has already come into the Chinese Mainland market. It will be soon in other countries.
> PS：HuanYing pro is on the way~~



Got any information about the pro cube? You know when its comming? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (May 17, 2013)

feifucong said:


> The formal version has already come into the Chinese Mainland market. It will be soon in other countries.
> PS：HuanYing pro is on the way~~



That is great news!! Thanks.


----------



## Eric79 (May 17, 2013)

Still, this cube resembles quite a lot the GansPuzzle - GansCube 2.


----------



## Florian (May 17, 2013)

So there will be a better, pro version?


----------



## aaroncl (May 17, 2013)

Available on Wallbuys for 12.13


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 17, 2013)

Less with the coupon in Echo's siggie. Just ordered me one


----------



## Florian (May 18, 2013)

aaroncl said:


> Available on Wallbuys for 12.13



Do you know the difference between this one and the prototype?


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Less with the coupon in Echo's siggie. Just ordered me one


I got one for $7.88 from wallbuys


----------

